# Immobilizer



## Dcvdub2.0 (Apr 18, 2018)

Has anyone done a immobilizer delete on there vw I recently changed my ecu and lost my keys and dealership wants to charge me a crazy amount so I've been looking into a delete but got mixed reviews about it does anyone have any good advice my new ecu has been tuned and chipped by neuspeed to match my supercharger so I don't want to change ecu just wanna make it read a key


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

What year is your car?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Dcvdub2.0 said:


> .....and lost my keys.....


How does one lose all the keys? :screwy: (Pay the dealer)


----------



## 01wolfsburger (Jun 25, 2018)

Where are you located you can probably get a local vw Indy shop to do it if ur near Portland Oregon I know a couple guys


----------



## 01wolfsburger (Jun 25, 2018)

Or u can google boost dynamics and get the guys number and he can mail you one with a stage 2 tune immobilized delete launch control Tara yada for like 300


----------



## nurtajmostofa (Dec 20, 2018)

It is gonna be expensive one way or another. So, choose wisely.


----------

